# G Scale Track with Power Input?



## BryTyHokie (Dec 9, 2018)

I just received a Bachmann Train set from my mom that was sitting in her attic for years. It was my grandfathers, and is probably over 20 or 25 years old. I took it out yesterday to try to set it up for my three year old to play with, but unfortunately the transformer is busted. I just bought a new transformer, Model Rectifier Corporation Railpower 1370.

My question is about the best way to get the power from the transformer to the track. Currently, I have this wire that connects to the transformer then plugs into a clip that clips onto the tracks to provide power. I was hoping there is a better method to supply the track with power. I found something online for an Ho side track, which I was hoping is available for G scale. It's a straight piece of track that has the plug built in to the track. See the link below (not sure if this forum allows links).

Is there something similar for a G scale track? If so, all my searches have not found anything.

If there isn't something like this, I am hoping one of the hobby train experts out there can give me a recommendation for the best way to connect power to my tracks from the transformer. I would like to find something better than the clip that is provided with the set.

Thanks for the help

https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Tra...ocphy=9007564&hvtargid=pla-491549000369&psc=1


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If you are planning on running your G scale outdoors as many, if not most G scalers, your Bachmann track will deteriorate quickly. You may have conductivity problems with 20 year old track any way especially if it's brass which oxidizes. You might want to switch to LGB, USA or Aristocraft, which is out of business. I had Aristocraft and they had rail clamps that went over the rails and two oversize screws that you connected the power pack wire to. You can probably find them on ebay or maybe a hobby store will have them in stock. Try a Google search. If you are going to stay indoors with Bachmann I would go on their website. They have an "Ask the Bach Man" Q&A forum. Good luck.


----------



## bofahs (May 20, 2018)

The track wire connectors by LGB are amazing! Part no. 50160 Track Power Cable. I get my stuff from OnlyTrains.com.
https://www.onlytrains.com/model/tr...MI6ueZz4-Z3wIVnrXACh3y0AyiEAQYASABEgLp_fD_BwE


----------

